# Kubota witchcraft..



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Mind blown. It auto connects the PTO and hydraulics!? I'd love something like this for a skid steer. (Auto connect hydros)


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's awesome...can't believe it took so long for someone to come oot with it. 

If they start making that for the smaller tractors I could see a color change in my future.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ok... now that is impressive...

Now I know how guys felt in the 50's when IH came out with the 2 point fast hitch for tractor implements...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Pimp status


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

JRB on roids - what about frozen couplers? Would it matter?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BTW...I would consider this a "game changer". Right @Defcon 5


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I think that is neat, bet it adds bout ten bucks more to the price.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the Horst version.

http://www.chuck.horstwelding.com/how_it_works.php

Been out for a while but have never seen it work in person.


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Very nice - wonder if it could be retrofitted to an already exisiting K-connect.


----------



## Rck (Jan 21, 2018)

This was actually designed for the Canadians, there operators for the municipalities are not allowed to get out and hook up implements, so they would have to drive back to the shop when ever they needed to do a changeout so a mechanic could do it. This way they don’t have to do anything hands on, allowing them to get around the rule. It also is about an 8 to 9k upgrade from what I understand.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's awesome...can't believe it took so long for someone to come oot with it.
> 
> If they start making that for the smaller tractors I could see a color change in my future.


And then we will find out all the things it's not compatable with.


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

DeVries said:


> Here's the Horst version.
> 
> http://www.chuck.horstwelding.com/how_it_works.php
> 
> Been out for a while but have never seen it work in person.







Thanks! I never knew that exsisted.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's awesome...can't believe it took so long for someone to come oot with it.
> 
> If they start making that for the smaller tractors I could see a color change in my future.


How small are you thinking ?


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

icudoucme said:


> Thanks! I never knew that exsisted.


Pay quite a price for convenience but I could see applications where it would easily pay off.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Pay quite a price for convenience but I could see applications where it would easily pay off.
> View attachment 177113


Its only 4 times the cost of a pair of Boss lights, you'd think you'd be able to see the savings now that you are rocking LEDS...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Mr.Markus said:


> Its only 4 times the cost of a pair of Boss lights, you'd think you'd be able to see the savings now that you are rocking LEDS...


My question is do the attachment side components easily retrofit or is it something that will work on some attachments and not others?

And what about moisture in the couplers? More than once every winter we have to heat at least a couple flat face couplers with a MAPP gas torch to either couple or uncouple them.

Then, once you convert your attachments, every machine you want to run with them then needs either the Horst machine side, or you have to have a second set of hoses for machines that aren't converted.

I see it working very well for a 1/2 person operation that switches attachments frequently. A single machine to run their plate on, and then convert all your attachments. Harley rake to 4n1 to rock hound to auger etc. But if anything has electric, it doesn't look like it handles that. I don't think it would take more than a summer to see the payback between increased production, no idle time and the like.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I see it working very well for a 1/2 person operation


I think they prefer "little people"


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Mark Oomkes said:


> BTW...I would consider this a "game changer". Right @Defcon 5


Game changer with Quick cube!!!LOL


----------

